# Surf & Sport NM



## Ralfbausa (14. Oktober 2003)

moinsen,

wer kennt das Surf & Sport in NM?
Kann man den Laden empfehlen, hat jemand Erfahrungen???

Habe mir dort Specialized und Trek bikes angeschaut.

cheers,
Ralf


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Oktober 2003)

zum surf und sport kann ich leider nichts sagen,aber du hast ja mal geschrieben du wohnst im grenzgebiet fr/opf.in wendelstein gibts noch einen.Ka wie weit das von dir ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralfbausa (14. Oktober 2003)

hi,

genaugenommen wohne ich bei Altdorf. Das ist ziemlich mittig zwischen Nbg und NM. Fahre öfters durch Wendelstein, habe aber noch einen Bike shop dort gesehen.
Da ich in Nbg arbeite, kann ich auch in Nbg schauen gehen.
Ich habe aber gehört, dass der shop in NM gut preise macht.

Was hat den der Händler in Wendelstein alles?

soo long,
Ralf


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Oktober 2003)

ja was hat den der so.

specialized,steppenwolf,nicolai,orbea,hot chili......

kannste bei dem bekommen.


----------



## rieni (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RalfB _
> *moinsen,
> 
> wer kennt das Surf & Sport in NM?
> ...



Hi Ralf,
den Laden in Neumarkt kenn ich nich'. In Burgthann bzw. Oberferrieden gibt's  Fenners Fahrradladen bei und mit dem hab' ich wirklich supergute Erfahrungen gemacht. Preis, Service, Tipps.. alles ok. Der vertickt allerdings hauptsächlich Ghost und Votec.

Viel Glück
Rieni


----------



## Ralfbausa (14. Oktober 2003)

wo ist der Händler in Wendelstein???
Scheint ein grosser Laden zu sein.

Hat der wenigstens auch was zum probefahren?

Übrigens, gibts irgendwelche beanstandungen bei Deinem Kona Beelzebub, kann man Kona empfehlen?
Wenn dann ist eh nur das Dawg im Budget. (evt. Dawg Dee-Luxe).

Ralf


----------



## Ralfbausa (14. Oktober 2003)

Rieni,

Danke für den Tip. Da war ich schon.
Gabs leider nix für meine Groesse (Ghost) bzw. Geldbeutel. (Votec).  

Muss ich aber auch noch hin, weil meiner Feundin das Miss RT von Ghost so gut gefallen hat.

Ralf


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Oktober 2003)

so groß is der nun auch nicht.ich meinte damit du kannst diese marken haben.

kleine größen stehen da imoment keine rum.

also mit meinem dawg bin ich mehr als glücklich.habs als rahmenkit geordert und selbst aufgebaut.vom fahren her traumhaft.
probleme?? bis jetzt keine.fahre das rad erst seit einem halben jahr und werde es mit sicherheit länger behalten.


----------



## Frazer (14. Oktober 2003)

Den Laden in Wendelstein kann ich persönlich auch nur empfehlen. Die Jungs dort haben wirklich Ahnung und ich persönlich habs dort noch nicht erlebt, dass es irgendwas nicht gab, was ich gewollt habe. Und meine Ansprüche sind ja auch nicht ohne....  

Übrigens: mein Glitterfully hab ich mir dort zusammenbauen lassen. Und nen Nicolai-Rahmen bei uns in der Region zu bekommen ist auch eher alles andere als leicht.

Schau doch dort einfach mal vorbei, ich behaupte, dass Du dort das bekommst, was Du möchtest und dann auch noch zu nem fairen Preis  Und entsprechend beraten wirst dort schon auch.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Ralfbausa (14. Oktober 2003)

kann mir jemand sagen wie der Laden in Wendelstein heisst und wo er ist?
Haben die überhaupt Räder zum testen da?


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Oktober 2003)

kuckst du da:  www.rad-und-tat.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *kuckst du da:  www.rad-und-tat.com *



den Laden in Wendelstein kann ich auch sehr empfehlen...

geh aber zum Chef...der Mechaniker ist nicht der "hellste"...


----------



## Beelzebub (15. Oktober 2003)

@alti: du blödel  

logo is angekommen geb ich morgen weiter.

ach ich habn neues handy.da sollten unsere telefonate wieder funzen


----------



## Ralfbausa (15. Oktober 2003)

ich merke schon da haben sich zwei lieb.  

@Beelzebub
habe schon post bekommen und komme bald mal vorbei.

@alti
hoffe Du nimmst mir das nicht über über fädd.

cheers,
ralf


----------



## xenius (16. Oktober 2003)

Hi Ralf,
Surf&Sport in NM ist ein guter Laden!
Vergiss Oberferrieden, was der dir am Preis nachlässt holt er mit überteuerten Service und Ersatzteilen wieder rein.

Der beste Laden weit und breit ist und bleibt in dieser Gegend aber noch immer Buchstaller in HIP!

Gruß
xenius


----------



## Ralfbausa (16. Oktober 2003)

Hi xenius,

den Buchstaller kenn ich, da hatte ich bisher mein Bike zum Kundendienst.  
War bisher immer sehr zufrieden, ich fande aber die Preise für Neubikes ziemlich heftig außerdem ist es a bissel weit.

Danke,
Ralf


----------

